# Turkey Shoot, Week #4, April 11/18



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 13, 2010)

During ....Week #3...Ole Mr. Tom got busted in da head with all the scores taking a big jump...So we had some great  shooting last week!    Heck..........I think I'm gonna rent me a motel room and set me up a target...  That's some funny stuff right there.... 

This is the last week for this bird busting contest and the old horse is starting to smell the barn. So where are we gonna fling'em from this week....?  

And it's  gonna be .......12-yds 

Senior Standings for week #3.... 
TGUN-61
Katera73-60
2-WheelFoster- 59 
Jeff Kitchens-49
GaCarver-47
HuskyBottom-42 
Jake Allen-37
LongBowDave1-36
Belle & Bows-32
Bucksback-31
Trykon7-28
TNGirl-26
El-21
HoundHandler-19
Al33-16
BKBigKid-13
LongStreet1-11
Bam Bam-6
Stick-N-String-2

Man....I'm right pround of these young shooters we have here.....

Junior Standings for Week #3 
Nolan -45 
Drew-45
Mike-40 

Ok.....Ya'll stick it to him........... 

I will update scores as they come in...If you see something wrong please let me know?


----------



## Elbow (Apr 13, 2010)

Alright! 12 yards not too shabby! Here we go gang!
Good luck everyone!
El


----------



## GAcarver (Apr 14, 2010)

I'll have to make sure I get mine done this evening, I'll be in Fort Gordon for 4 days.


----------



## Katera73 (Apr 14, 2010)

Heres my week #4 score 27pts. I've hit the black part of the head for a 10 twice in this contest and neither time was it on purpose luck was on my side. I will say this my cold shots have been better than my others lately guess I'm concetrating more on those. I had a ball shooting this contest keep me out shooting almost everyday.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 14, 2010)

*Week #3 Scoring?*

In my hurry to post scores last night. I made a few mistakes and missed a couple of things. So I would like to correct them tonight....

On Jeff Kitchens posted score of 30, it should be a score of 14 due to only one arrow was in the waddle around the eye as rules require...Please see rules listed below...

Sorry.... Jeff....Still some dang fine shooting!  

Scoring is within the body of the turkey:
Head shot, Waddle area around eye = 10-points
Center of  Target = 9-points 
Second Scoring Ring= 8-points
Third Scoring Ring= 7-points
Forth Scoring Ring= 6-points 
All other hits in the head or body = 2-points 

On the scoring for Mike, Nolan and Drew...I can't tell what happen here other than I missed it......

I have made corrections to #1 post on this thread...Sorry for any problems or confusion.....


----------



## Elbow (Apr 14, 2010)

That's okay Bubba we know the "baby sitter" was taking some time off!

Katera, that is some good shooting!
El


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 14, 2010)

Elbow said:


> That's okay Bubba we know the "baby sitter" was taking some time off!
> 
> Katera, that is some good shooting!
> El



Hey.....Ya'll could fire me?


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Apr 14, 2010)

Sorry for the mistake.  I should have read the scoring better.  I think this is a 27.  Sorry for the bad picture.


----------



## Elbow (Apr 14, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Hey.....Ya'll could fire me?



We could...but then no one else wants your job!

I think we'll keep you!
Your doing a great job Bubba!
El


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 14, 2010)

Jeff Kitchens said:


> Sorry for the mistake.  I should have read the scoring better.  I think this is a 27.  Sorry for the bad picture.
> View attachment 510494



Dang Jeff......Thats some fine shooting....


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 14, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Dang Jeff......Thats some fine shooting....



He has been practicing on bumble bees!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 14, 2010)

Do we have a bumble bee catagorey?


----------



## Elbow (Apr 14, 2010)

I hope not Bubba....no bees for me please!


But I think, Tomi, could get one or two bees...she is a bee killer!!
El


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 15, 2010)

Elbow said:


> I hope not Bubba....no bees for me please!
> 
> 
> But I think, Tomi, could get one or two bees...she is a bee killer!!
> El



Hey....I like that!.......We could have a ...
WACK-AH-BEE .....COMPA-TEA-TION


----------



## Elbow (Apr 15, 2010)

Bubba, as long as Tomi was by my side! And a can of bug spray! 
El


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 15, 2010)

Elbow said:


> Bubba, as long as Tomi was by my side! And a can of bug spray!
> El



I'm your girl El !!!! We won't need no stinking bug spray!!!!! Matter of fact I got one in a dixie cup right now on the back porch from 2 days ago!!!!! I really like shooting at those bees. Wonder if the June bugs this summer will be as much fun...they don't hover like the bees do tho!!!!! more challenge!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 15, 2010)

I see it now....NGT Bumble Bee Busters, and for the advanced......Skeeter Shooters!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 15, 2010)

2wheelfoster said:


> I see it now....NGT Bumble Bee Busters, and for the advanced......Skeeter Shooters!



Skeeter Shooters!!!!! I can see the T shirts now....gotta be a pinkun for me!!!!!


----------



## Elbow (Apr 15, 2010)

Now, those, Tomi, I will gladly join, your Pink Ladys club for! Can't stand skeeters!
El


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 15, 2010)

Bumble Bee & Skeeters Shooters? 
Pank T-Shirts? 
Pink Ladys? 
This is starting to sound like a "GREASE" re-run!
Next they will be wanting "PANK" Mossy Oak Breakup!
GOD HELP US !


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 15, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Bumble Bee & Skeeters Shooters?
> Pank T-Shirts?
> Pink Ladys?
> This is starting to sound like a "GREASE" re-run!
> ...



That's funny right there!!!!!I don't care who you are!!!


----------



## GAcarver (Apr 15, 2010)

my shots for week 4 20 points


----------



## Husky Bottoms (Apr 15, 2010)

*Week 3 makeup*

this is makeup for last week will shoot week 4 tomorrow


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 15, 2010)

Husky Bottoms said:


> this is makeup for last week will shoot week 4 tomorrow



I'll post your score tonight....


----------



## Elbow (Apr 15, 2010)

My score is easy for this week, Big Fat Zero!

I did go to the range today, saw a turkey, bunny rabbit ran out in front of me, and two deer. Wasn't such a waste of time! 
El


----------



## Husky Bottoms (Apr 16, 2010)

Only an 8 this week, thought the head shots were closer until I walked up


----------



## belle&bows (Apr 16, 2010)

My week 4 with a horsetraded for HH Wesley Special, which I'm really diggin





I think it's 17 but it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 16, 2010)

Here is Drew's week 4 shots He got a 20 this week!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 16, 2010)

here's my week 4 shots, just missed with the third arrow. i'll try and have mike shoot later tonight if he finds his way home before dark!


NICE SHOOTING DREW FOSTER!!!!


----------



## trykon7 (Apr 16, 2010)

Heres my week 4


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 16, 2010)

That's some might fine shooting everyone......  Any one kill a PANK  skeeter yet?.....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 16, 2010)

hey el,
 you might have got a zero for your score this week but you get an "A" for effort, keep on flingin' those arrows and you will be hittin' em! 

dave


----------



## Elbow (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks Dave! I'm trying tomorrow at a Spring Shoot in Saratoga, CA! 


No pank skeeters were hurt during this shoot Bubba!
El


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 16, 2010)

i will also be at a 3-d shoot in lake geneva,WI tomorrow. we'll see if all this practice at a turkey head will help hit the 3-d targets.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 17, 2010)

15 for my swan song; shot with my Apex Predator. 

Thanks for an very well put together, run and much fun
turkey shoot. You did a fine job! 

Thanks too to all who donated a prize. Good folks, good stuff; I like it here.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 17, 2010)

Here are my week 4 shoots @ 12 yards. Got a 15. I was really hoping to go out with a BIG score.. oh well. This was great. It was the first on-line shoot that Drew and I have done. Thanks to Rick for putting it on. This is a great group to hang out with on-line!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 17, 2010)

Here's my offering for week #4 at 12 yds out!!!! I sure did enjoy it, thanks for all the babysitting ya done Bubba!!!!
Believe it to be a 16.....


----------



## TGUN (Apr 17, 2010)

Great shooting everyone, this has been fun. The week before this started I had picked up a new bow from Lynn Harrelson (well actually one of his personal used ones) I have shot more in 4 weeks than I ever would have without this. Also got allot of time to work with my 4 year old on his shooting. Every day I am home he says "time to go out and shoot the turkey" THANK YOU BUBBA. 
I got to fly home for a few days to see my family and left my gear in NY so I can shoot during my last two weeks on the road. Anyway, I will practice today with one of my other bows and try to shoot my week 4 on Sunday before I leave. If I can’t, I will shoot Monday morning when I get back to the Hotel and post it first thing.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 18, 2010)

here's mike's shots for the final week.

 it's been a fun contest and very well run by rick!
 great shooting everyone.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 18, 2010)

here's the shots, the picture didn't attach for some reson.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 18, 2010)

Well....I know we still have a few shooters to post there week #4 targets .... 
So we will wait until tomorrow to post everyone finals score...

I just want to say  "Thank You" for the opprotunity to run  or as some say "Baby Sit"    the last two on line tourneys. I have throughly enjoyed doing them and look forward to putting them on next year.

We truly have a very special group of folk's here..
and feel so blessed to be a part of this....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 18, 2010)

did i hear you say your going to do it again next year?


----------



## Al33 (Apr 18, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Well....I know we still have a few shooters to post there week #4 targets ....
> So we will wait until tomorrow to post everyone finals score...
> 
> I just want to say  "Thank You" for the opprotunity to run  or as some say "Baby Sit"    the last two on line tourneys. I have throughly enjoyed doing them and look forward to putting them on next year.
> ...



I'll try to get mine in tomorrow. Thanks for all the effort Rick and maybe next year, or next time, you will use the KISS principle for scoring.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 18, 2010)

Al33 said:


> I'll try to get mine in tomorrow. Thanks for all the effort Rick and maybe next year, or next time, you will use the KISS principle for scoring.



Yes...the KISS method and a different target..Sorry for all the confusion!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 18, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> did i hear you say your going to do it again next year?



Well....Maybe.....Sure.....I will be glad to....but with a different and easier to score target.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 18, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Yes...the KISS method and a different target..Sorry for all the confusion!



I never got confused at all, it wasn't too hard scoring one arra. Even so, I just let you do it for me and didn't want to be too much of a problem so I intentionally kept my scores low. Now wasn't that thoughtful of me?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 18, 2010)

Yep....Al....Ya...Done ....Good....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 18, 2010)

rick,
just let us know when you post the winners so i can send the call out to the deserving winner!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 18, 2010)

Should have all of this finished up by mid week...


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 18, 2010)

We will shoot week 4 tomorrow. Been across the state for the weekend and just got back.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wellllllll, I really didn't need to bother with shooting this last week. Just went out for my catch up round and now I am depressed.  That was just plain awful. I only had one in the 6 ring.

I didn't bother with a pic so just put me down for the 6 or a zero, either way it ain't gonna make a bit of difference.

Wow, I have to go practice a lot before I go back to the woods. I couldn't have hit an ostrich in the butt at 10 yards today much less a tom's head at 16.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 19, 2010)

Al33 said:


> Wellllllll, I really didn't need to bother with shooting this last week. Just went out for my catch up round and now I am depressed.  That was just plain awful. I only had one in the 6 ring.
> 
> I didn't bother with a pic so just put me down for the 6 or a zero, either way it ain't gonna make a bit of difference.
> 
> Wow, I have to go practice a lot before I go back to the woods. I couldn't have hit an ostrich in the butt at 10 yards today much less a tom's head at 16.



But your an Ace of a bee killer!!!!! Any way you look at it!!!!!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Apr 19, 2010)

Week #4


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 19, 2010)

I think Drew just took the lead for good.
On mine it's a 20 both are in.


----------



## TGUN (Apr 19, 2010)

Here is my week 4. Not how I wanted to end it, but overall shooting with a new bow and only doing this for a little over a year, I am happy with my progress. Thanks again Bubba for a great time.


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 19, 2010)

there is my cold target for the week which I believe is a 4!!!
turned right around and flung three more arras and did this 








I Just need a few warm up shoots to get me going.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 19, 2010)

nice grouping of your arrows bk, ya just had to dial her in a bit, thats all.


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 19, 2010)

I am thinking the Next one Needs to me a carpenter Bee shoot! 

15 yards Up to five arras! 
Hits or miss! 
No scoring rings, 
As I said hit or miss in Five arras! 
Actual Size Bee target Minus wings! 

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 
see what you started AL


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 19, 2010)

BkBigkid said:


> I am thinking the Next one Needs to me a carpenter Bee shoot!
> 
> 15 yards Up to five arras!
> Hits or miss!
> ...



I think ya got yur self a job...............
Give dat man a ceeee....ggar!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 19, 2010)

BkBigkid said:


> I am thinking the Next one Needs to me a carpenter Bee shoot!
> 
> 15 yards Up to five arras!
> Hits or miss!
> ...



Gotta creep closer than 15 yds!!!!!! Heavens to Betsy!!!!! And you can bait them with rocks!!!!!


----------



## Katera73 (Apr 20, 2010)

Bk I have been just the opposite. My cold shots have been better. I hit good with three then the next three I'm lucky to hit paper. I have had a good time shooting the past 4 weeks we do need to keep having a online shot I don't know about a bee shot thats scary!! Thanks bubba for keeping  score and putting up with us.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 20, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> I think Drew just took the lead for good.
> On mine it's a 20 both are in.



Nolan, great shooting on this. You and Drew will have to get together at one of these shoots in the future!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 20, 2010)

Last Call.......For Posting a target for score! 
OK.......We are done.....I'll get to working on posting the final standings
This ole horse is in the barn.....


----------

